# tug LECTRO



## london_lighterman (Sep 15, 2008)

i am searching for some GA plans or anything with reference to a diesel electric tug called the LECTRO
LECTRO
ON 163390
120grt 0nrt 86.4 x 22.1 x 9.6ft
blt 1933 Henry Robb Ltd, Leith (Yd 197)
D-E 1xM12cy 720bhp Mirrlees Bickerton & Day

1933: To Union Lighterage Co Ltd, London
i wonder if anyone has any info or maybe she was a feature in an old copy of the motor ship.
any info would be very helpful.
Regards

Martin


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Martin I have a slide of a tug which I think could be Union Lighterage.here is the jpeg could you tell me please?


----------



## london_lighterman (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello scorcher yes thats one of unions tugs which one i am trying to work out.
could be the Hembo
but as it is a small picture it's hard to say but looking at the size i might say it was the RIO.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Martin.

A search of Google Books for LECTRO TUG returns some results:
http://books.google.com.au/books?q=lectro+tug&btnG=Search+Books

But whether you can get hold of any of these and whether they contain much detail is another question.

There is an article in The Times around the time of the Lectro's launch in 1933. It gives some details of her machinery and intended service. If you'd like a copy, let me know your email address via Private Message.

The National Archives (UK) has one do***ent entitled:
`Lectro' O.N.163390, diesel electric tug for River Thames service: surveyor's report on improved electric propelling machinery

There may be others referencing her O.N.

regards,
Martin


----------



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Tug LECTRO*

Hi Martin,
You may want to have a look at the website about the Leith yard where she was built, and sure they will be able to supply plans for any of the ships built in the Leith Shipyards of Henry Robb the site is www.leithshipyards.com 

Cheers




london_lighterman said:


> i am searching for some GA plans or anything with reference to a diesel electric tug called the LECTRO
> LECTRO
> ON 163390
> 120grt 0nrt 86.4 x 22.1 x 9.6ft
> ...


----------



## Altymir (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, The Lectro was my dads first tug that he worked on for the Union Lighterage. I know this because he had a large painting commissioned in the eighties and it was on my front room wall all through my youth.

I just put The Lectro tug into Google and found this thread so I thought I would give you a response if you are still about?

The painting still exists in the family and I think my sister is in possession of it and I am sure she wouldn't mind if you wanted to take a look at it.

I was Dad's apprentice for a couple of years on the Thames in late eighties and early nineties.

Get in touch if this would be of any use to you.


----------



## london_lighterman (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for replying to my general posting about the LECTRO


----------

